# [SAMMELTHREAD] Heroes & Generals



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Mai 2013)

*HEROES & GENERALS*​ *
Heroes & Generals* ist ein neu veröffentlichter Free2Play Shooter der sich bis dato in einer Open Beta Phase befindet. 
Die Schlachten werden im Zweiten Weltkrieg in mehreren Ländern auf mit anderen shootern vergleichbar *großen Maps* geführt, eine menge Action und Teamplay rund um das Erobern der Flaggen und Regionen erwartet dich!

*I*n diesem Guide möchte ich erklären was das Spiel bietet!

_*Features*_ :

Große Maps im zweiten Weltkrieg
Zwei Fraktionen die gegeneinander kämpfen (Germany & England)
Fahrzeuge rund um Flugzeuge / Panzer / Autos / Fahrräder (Noch nicht alles enthalten in der Beta)
Eine Hand voll Spielmodis (Assault,Skirmish,Team-Deathmatch ... Mehr werden sicherlich kommen)
In den browser integrierte Serverliste
Soziale Funktionen (Freundesliste)
Teamplay ist der Schlüssel zum Sieg

*E*ntwickelt wird das Spiel vom Studio _"Reto Moto"_, *diese Leute sind bereits für die Hitman Reihe bekannt die sie schufen. *Sie selbst nennen es ein "Massenbeteiligungsspiel" sprich ein MMOFPS. Published wird das Spiel von Square Enix. Das Spiel nutzt die *Retox-Engine.*

*M*an habe sich auf eine dichte und umfangreiche Vegetation fokussiert und einen passenden Soundtrack der von Jester Kyd komponiert wurde. Die Atmosphäre soll zum Weltkriegs-Feeling passen. Der Spaß und Teamplay Faktor soll aber dennoch an erster Stelle stehen.
*
*Multiplayer
*_Im Multiplayer Part des spiels könnt ihr euren __Charakter mit neuem Equipment und Waffen ausstatten, __standart-Waffen sind bereits in der Beta vorhanden und können über ein Menü im Browser a__usgewählt und angepasst werden (Aufsätze). Ihr levelt wie __üblich h__och und schaltet nach und nach __sachen Frei__, oder könnt diese mit Gold oder Ingame-Währung kaufen. Wie das geregelt ist ist momentan schwer einzuschätzen da __das S__piel noch recht frisch ist._

*
*Singleplayer
*_Bestimmt wundert ihr euch, moment mal. Ein Singleplayer in einem F2P Spiel? Ja ihr habt richtig gehört! Nebem dem Tutorial soll es einen Singleplayer Part geben, der aber momentan noch nicht verfügbar ist. Nur der TAB im Menü ist bereits vorhanden.
_
*
Abschließend einpaar Screenshots & Videos.
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hRRRGCaYeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Gruppen & CO.*
_Gruppen die aktiv H&G spielen sind hier aufgelistet :_

*BATTLESQU4D
vs15.gameserver.gamed.de:10371*
<BITTE PN SCHREIBEN FALLS IHR WEITERE GRUPPEN KENNT>​*
REGISTRIERUNG & LINKS
*
*Wikipedia*

*Hauptseite*

*HIER FÜR BETA REGISTRIEREN!*

​
_Weitere Links_ : *Survarium (Free2Play MMORPG , Anlehnung an STALKER!)*


----------



## Volcom (2. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele es jetzt auch schon einige Zeit und muss sagen das es viel potenzial hat. Die Kämpfe machen Spaß und das Team muss eine gewisse Taktik durchziehen, sonst hat man schnell alle Punkte verloren. Es fehlen zwar noch einige unterschiedliche Karten, aber die Hauptkarte mit der Stadt in der Mitte zeigt schon durch die verschiedenen Anfangspunkte einen abwechslungsreichen Verlauf.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich seit anderthalb Jahren dabei. Aber was mich am meisten interessiert ist der "Generals" part, und da kam lange Zeit überhaupt nix neues zu

Ach ja, Abo


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Klingt interessant, ich werde es mir mal runterladen


----------

